

Oracle & Sun & the European Single Market - bensummers
http://davelevy.dyndns.info/snipsnap/space/start/2009-10-28/1

======
iamdvr
Close the deal ASAP, else sun will start reducing their work force more,..
Just because future mysql(Which has enough forks and have support from
multiple vendors) both Java and Solaris getting suffered,... which is not a
good sign for open community,...

